# Wie kann ich einzelne mp3 dateien zusammenfügen?



## msdd63 (9. Dezember 2011)

*Wie kann ich einzelne mp3 dateien zusammenfügen?*

Mp3 Datein von Livekonzerten und Mixes wurden beim Konvetieren zerteilt, daher hat man einzelne Dateinvorliegen. Bein anhören nervt das gewaltig. Mit welchem Programm kann ich die Einzeldatein wieder zusammenfügen (natürlich als mp3 erhalten)? Bei Google bin ich nicht wirklich fündig geworden.


----------



## dj*viper (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wie kann ich einzelne mp3 dateien zusammenfügen?*

das hier ist freeware und beherrscht das was du brauchst:

Audacity: Free Audio Editor and Recorder


----------



## Leandros (9. Dezember 2011)

+ Lame MP3 Codec


----------



## DooNeo (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wie kann ich einzelne mp3 dateien zusammenfügen?*

Mit dem "Windows Movie Maker" geht das auch.


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wie kann ich einzelne mp3 dateien zusammenfügen?*

nimm besser den MP3cutter der ist verlustlos bei MP3 dateien .audacity funktioniert nur auf XP
https://mnvv2.info/signup.php


----------



## dj*viper (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wie kann ich einzelne mp3 dateien zusammenfügen?*



byaliar schrieb:


> .audacity funktioniert nur auf XP
> https://mnvv2.info/signup.php



hä? blödsinn...


----------



## Chinge (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wie kann ich einzelne mp3 dateien zusammenfügen?*

Für Audicity gibt's mittlerweile ne Beta für Windows 7.
Dafür müsst du aber noch, wie Leandros schon sagte, den LAME-Codec dazu laden und richtig einstellen.
Außerdem verlierst du bei Audicity immer ein wenig an Qualität, weil der die Musik beim erneuten speichern wieder komprimiert.
Da ist mp3DirectCut v2.14 - MP3 Audio-Tools Software mp3DirectCut deutlich besser.
Du öffnest mit dem Programm einfach den ersten Titel vom Mix / Konzert. Dann gehst du unter "Datei" auf "Neues Programmfenster" und ziehst da den zweiten Titel rein. Davon wählst du alles aus und kopierst das mit STRG-C. Dann gehst du ins erste Fenster und gehst "Zum Track-Ende" (Pfeil links neben den Lupen). Da fügst du den zweiten Titel mit STRG-V ein. Danach öffnest du im zweiten Fenster den Titel Nr.3 und machst das dann bis du durch bist. Am Ende gehst du unter "Datei" auf "Audio komplett speichern" und kriegst alles verlustfrei in eine MP3.
Falls du Pausen oder sowas am Ende der Lieder hast, kannst du die in der Waveform (die Balken auf dem Bild) auswählen und den Bereich mit ENTF löschen.

Grüße Felix
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/60409-leandros.html


----------

